# My Unusual Vostok



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought I'd bore you all some more with better pics of my odd Vostok...including its movement.

It's odd because it's a wind up Amphibian which bares a "Made in USSR" dial with a 1991-1993 Russian flag (enlongated).

My watch guy (and Mel) thought that it's an early Amphib which was re-dialed once the powered changed in Russia however I heard Amphibs only came in post 1965 and weren't available to the public until much, much later.

The lack of military markings on the case back make me wonder if it's just a 91-93 watch? But then why is it hand wind?

lol, whatever it is or isn't I'm very happy with it and was pleased to see all the covers etc present when the back was lifted.

Yours thoughts are always welcome


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There are mysteries out there that we'll likely never solve, especially as to Boctok dial illustration :lol:

Here's one for you - and it's genuine!



















of course, it's the case on this one that's the rarity - and it's not black paint or PVD, the case is made out of black resin/plastic somewhat "a la" G-Shock or similar. On the back (don't have a piccie) it claims 50m Water Resist, but I'd have my doubts. :to_become_senile: So far I've never seen another one, so at best I'd guess it was maybe a failed attempt at a "Swatchtok" type piece. 

Keeps time to the usual Vostok standards, and has Floppy Crown Syndrome, the back is a gasketed SS plate held in place with four small self-tappers - so that's where my doubts about the WR rating lies :lookaround:


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Turns out the boys over at WUS and our very own Frey Bentos (Rich) have proved my Amphibia a right one  It was produced in 1992 to commemorate the change in circumstance in Russia, is anti-magnetic, shock proof, rain proof and most likely Commie proof! Hurrah!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


>


:shocking:

First time I'm seeing one like that too... The dial is also unusual but I've seen a few...



levon2807 said:


> Turns out the boys over at WUS and our very own Frey Bentos (Rich) have proved my Amphibia a right one  It was produced in 1992 to commemorate the change in circumstance in Russia, is anti-magnetic, shock proof, rain proof and most likely Commie proof! Hurrah!


Rain proof? Why is that? Changing the movement affects something with the crown or stem?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

That was a joke  it's water resistant like any other Amphibia...oh and it hasn't had a change in movement


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> That was a joke  it's water resistant like any other Amphibia...oh and it hasn't had a change in movement


Yeap, I've now seen a lot of Amphibias that aren't autos... take a look at this guy's collection...

http://nht.blogs.sapo.pt/5222.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

mel said:


> Floppy Crown Syndrome












...oh, sorry, you said 'crown'.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Floppy Crown Syndrome
> ...


We've all had that syndrome.  They have little blue pills for that now.

-aaaand to get back on topic, HEY look at this Vostok!










Any idea on it's year of make?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

C.W. said:


> We've all had that syndrome.  They have little blue pills for that now.
> 
> -aaaand to get back on topic, HEY look at this Vostok!
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ~

And that's an unusual Vostok too... I think I remember seeing one of those somewhere, maybe here on the forum and maybe yours...

Looking at those hands I'm guessing that's one of the small Vostoks? What's the size of the case?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> > We've all had that syndrome.  They have little blue pills for that now.
> ...


Yes, it's a small komandirskie, for sure, made in 1991-94 or so....

Those years when CCCP wasn't any more... :blind:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

C.W. said:


>


On a second thought, haven't I seen some Raketas with that dial? (I don't know what I've seen so I bet you will for me  oh brother, I need my vitamins...)


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


nice watch


----------

